# Wago Parametrierung Codesys 2.3 und Dali Konfigurator



## Passion4Automation (13 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar offenen Fragen zu der Parametrierung unter codesys 2.3 und dem Wago Dali Konfigurator.

Was habe ich bis jetzt gemacht.

- Ein EVG an die 753 647 und mit dem Dali Konfigurator konfiguriert, exportiert und in mein Projekt in Codesys importiert.
- Den FB Master seperat in einem PRG aufgerufen; Adressen eingetragen und Bootprojekt erzeugt.
- Dali Karte geht nach booten jetzt in den Fullmodus
- FB DaliDIMM Double Bottun eingefügt und beschaltet, läuft auch.
- Video zum Dali- Konfigurator angeschaut.


Was ich nicht verstehe, wie ändere ich die internen Parameter z.B. vom FB DaliDIMM Double Bottun?7

Ich finde die nur wenn ich online bin und dann kann ich sie ändern, aber nach dem nächsten booten, sind die Werte wieder default,
wie stelle ich das ein?

Im Dali Konfigurator Video ist der Eingang typConfig Dimmer beschalten, wie mache ich das?

Siehe Screenshots, da ist mein aktuelles Projekt.

Vielen Dank.


Gruß


----------



## egro (13 Oktober 2016)

Also der Reihe nach...
- Du machst eine Variable (z.B "Dimmer_Konfig"), nicht als BOOL oder REAL, sondern typConfigDimmer.
  Das findest du unter definierte Typen.

- Diese Variable kannst du nun mit den FB's verbinden.

- Jetzt setzt du irgendwo einen Ausgang. Dort gibst du wieder den Variablen-Name ein und danach tippst du noch ein "Punkt" ein. 
Jetzt solltest du eine Auswahl bekommen, mit den verschiedenen Parameter. Der Ausgang heisst dann z.B. "Dimmer_Konfig.xSwitchonLastLevel".

-An den Ausgang hängst du einen Eingang, mit dem gewünschten Wert (bei x... True oder False, bei b... eine Zahl).

Ich parametriere JEDEN Wert, sind glaub ich 8 Stück. Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass ein laufendes Programm, bei nicht fix eingestellten Werte, irgendetwas angenommen hat.

Noch ein weiterer Tipp, der dir Nerven sparen kann... Denn ich stand kurz vor einer Einlieferung, in eine Klink mit weissen Jacken, bei denen die Ärmel viel zu lange sind!!!
Der Parameter "xSwitchonLastLevel" hat einen Fehler in der Bibliotheke!
Der funktioniert bei allen 2-stelligen Werten. Das heisst wenn du 100% hattest, schaltet er nicht bei 100% wieder ein.

Lampe 35% + Aus-Befehl = Lampe 0%, Danach Lampe wieder ein = 35%
Wenn du jetzt auf 100% dimmst und danach ausschaltest, geht die Lampe natürlich auf 0% (Aus).
Wenn du jetzt wieder einschaltest, geht die Lampe nicht auf die vorherigen 100%, sondern wieder auf 35%.
Das heisst der Parameter speichert irgendwie keine 3-stellige Zahl. Von 0-99% funktionierts.
Es bringt auch nichts, wenn du "bmaxOnLevel" auf 95% stellst.

Das Problem ist (jetzt) bei Wago bekannt. Sie konnten aber nicht sagen, wann Sie es beheben können.


----------



## Passion4Automation (14 Oktober 2016)

Hallo egro,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
Leider muss ich mir eingestehen dass es trotzdem noch hackt.

Was ich gemacht habe, siehe Screenshots.
1. Ich bin auf EINFÜGEN dann TYPEN dann Definierte Typen, dann habe ich den typConfigDimmer(STRUCT) gewählt. Zuvor habe ich im Deklarationsteil noch die Variable Dimmer_Konfig angelegt.
2. Dann habe ich am FB FbDaliDimmDoubleButton den Eingang typConfigDimmer mit (Dimmer_Konfig) beschrieben.
3. Einen Ausgang erstellt und dort wieder Dimmer_Konfig und den Punkt eingefügt, jetzt erscheinen die Parameter die ich brauche.
4. Da wähle ich xswitchonlastlevel aus, mitt Doppelklick, wird dann automatisch in den Ausgang geschrieben.
5. Jetzt setze ich daran direkt einen Eingang, da schreibe ich True rein.
6. Übersetze das ganze (keine Fehlermeldung) Einloggen, Start und Bootprojekt erzeugen.
7. Leider schaltet die Beleuchtung dann nicht mit dem letzten Dimmwert wieder ein.


Mache ich das von der Vorgehensweise richtig oder ist das falsch.?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## egro (14 Oktober 2016)

Funktioniert einer der anderen Parameter?


----------



## Passion4Automation (14 Oktober 2016)

Tatsächlich, only dimming funktioniert. Also die Taster Dimmen nur noch aus und einschalten geht nicht mehr.
Hat das mit den Problem der nicht fix eingestellen werten zu tun ?


----------



## egro (14 Oktober 2016)

Kann schon sein...
Wenn du online gehst, kannst du die Parameter ansehen.

Wie gesagt, bei mir hat es irgendwelche Zustände angenommen.

Das "xSwitchonLastLevel" ein Problem hat, habe ich ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Jproject (15 Oktober 2018)

Ich muss das Thema mal wieder hoch holen.

Wie kann ich die Werte vom Datentyp: typConfigDimmer initialisieren? Zum Beispiel in FUP oder ST.
Also wie kann ich den einzelnen Variablen z.B.: "bSwitchOnLevel" Werte zuweisen.


----------

